# Let's Appreciate Ingeborg Hallstein



## Jermaine (Apr 23, 2016)

Quelle une voix!

The best Lyric Coloratura Soprano.
Her diction is perfect. 
She possessed completely mastery over voice: It's seamless from 3rd octave all the way into the pinnacle of 6th octave. Quite clear and robust even above F6! 
Her tone is very pleasant. I'd imagine every other Soprano of this fach, save Kathleen Battle, would envy such a pleasant tone.
Her voice is also quite powerful. Searing at the top (All the way to Bb6) and sturdy at the bottom.

Her technique is pristine.

Example:













I used to think Diana Damaru was perfect until I came across Hallstein 2 years ago. I am not one to compare this singer to the other, but what a difference between Hallstein and all the others in her fach.

I wish she did operas and more recordings. She should have had a monumental career with that voice.
​


----------



## SenaJurinac (Nov 29, 2017)

Ingeborg Hallstein can be heard also in the operetta recordings, like Die Zirkussprinzessin from 1970 or Wiener Blut from 1971:

http://operettenkoenig.web.tv/video/die-zirkusprinzessinthe-circus-princess-operettenfilm-kalman-schock-schmidtboelcke-1970__wolwu4td4na


----------

